# [SOLVED] Home Theatre Conundrum - dvr not picking up digitital signall from TV



## Nealaus (Jun 5, 2008)

H,*
I have a Pioneer dvr 645H-S. Previously, I have had it hooked up to a set top box digital receiver *(Teac HDB848) and a Sony Bravia 46ex710 digital / Internet ready Tv.

We don,t record a lot of tv any more, but when we did the signal quality thru the Teac was ok. The digital channels were all there (L 1, )and so were the analog channels. So, we could record what and when we wanted.

Looking at the set up of all these bits, I realised that I had, in effect, two set top boxes: the Teac and the internal digital receiver in the Sony Tv.

My question is this:

When removing the Teac and going directly from the pioneer to the Sony via HDMI..the only signals the dvr receives are the analog channels. The digital channels are missing and in the L1, L2, L3 selects there is nothing, no digital channels present.

Is there a compatibility issue here with the newer sony *tv and the older pioneer dvr?

The pioneer recognises the digital signal thru the teac bad not thru the Sony.

The only reference to signal compatibility in either manual is this:[pioneer] "this unit has been designed to be compliant with HDMI version 1.2a and HDCP version 1.1. Depending on the component you have connected, using the DVI connection may result in unreliable signal transfers"

Thanks.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Home Theatre Conundrum - dvr not picking up digitital signall from TV*

What is the input source (ie: antenna, cable, SAT)? I'd be surprised if the TV was outputing any signal over HDMI. Most TV's are input only on the HDMI port.

Your reference to L1 (which typically refers to Line 1....which would be Line input 1) would reference the input that you were recording from. Which was likely the Teac input.

moving to Home Electronics


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: Home Theatre Conundrum - dvr not picking up digitital signall from TV*

Most probably the set top box is necessary to decode the digital signals. Without it only the analog channels are available. So even though there's a digital tuner in the Sony, there probably isn't one in the Pioneer so it will only be able to record (or pass through) the analog channels. And you can't go into the TV--->decode digital--->out to DVR--->back to TV because as Dogg said most TV's don't send video out.


----------



## Nealaus (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: Home Theatre Conundrum - dvr not picking up digitital signall from TV*

Thanks Dogg, You asked:



Dogg said:


> What is the input source (ie: antenna, cable, SAT)?


The input is from an antenna on the roof, into the house, boosted and into the back of the DVR or TV if set up as a stand alone unit.



Dogg said:


> I'd be surprised if the TV was outputing any signal over HDMI. Most TV's are input only on the HDMI port.


Not aware of this...i niaively thought, "if i can get digtal on the TV I should be able to record it". From what I understand of your post and others the only way to record digital TV is thru an additional stb (my Teac). So, I would have the choice of watching TV from the TV, OR watching TV thru the DVR+STB combination. And only recording TV from the Teac with the DVR.




Dogg said:


> Your reference to L1 (which typically refers to Line 1....which would be Line input 1) would reference the input that you were recording from. Which was likely the Teac input.


That is correct. The Teac (STB) was coming through as L1


----------



## Nealaus (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: Home Theatre Conundrum - dvr not picking up digitital signall from TV*

Thanks for your input Yustr. That makes sense and I get the picture now ( no pun intended!)
I was simply trying to reduce the number of devices under the tv. I have to say I did set it up "correctly" in the first instance, so my insticts were ok, only without the full understanding as to why.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Home Theatre Conundrum - dvr not picking up digitital signall from TV*

Glad we could clarify things a bit.


----------

